# how to know cedar solid top acoustic sound open up?



## ilvguitar (Sep 3, 2016)

hey guys!
i just play ascoustic guitar three month
so i have many qustion about the solid cedar ascoustic
i am searching about the acoustic guitar sound open up

Q1.Can anyone tell me what different on the cedar solid top when the quitar have open up between & after

Q2.How i know it is open up?

Q3.How the sound when cedar solid top have open up

i have play some sample chord for strumming on my guitar
can anyone tell me my guitar sound is it bad?
(the video i have not edit the voice) (use my samsung note 3 recording by 1080P)
(havnt use pick to stumming)


40" OM size cutway cedar solid top ,ovangol back and side

here is my recording

thx for anyone


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

The compression on You Tube really does not give a good indication of how anything sounds in real life. What I hear on my own videos, whether it's an acoustic, or through my amp, is totally different from what I hear live when I record it. So, don't rely on You Tube to give you an accurate representation of how anything sounds.

In broad and general terms, cedar tops pretty much retain their sound throughout their life while spruce tops will mellow with time and playing. Again, that is just in general, YMMV.

I don't understand what you mean by "open up".


----------



## ilvguitar (Sep 3, 2016)

Jim DaddyO said:


> The compression on You Tube really does not give a good indication of how anything sounds in real life. What I hear on my own videos, whether it's an acoustic, or through my amp, is totally different from what I hear live when I record it. So, don't rely on You Tube to give you an accurate representation of how anything sounds.
> 
> In broad and general terms, cedar tops pretty much retain their sound throughout their life while spruce tops will mellow with time and playing. Again, that is just in general, YMMV.
> 
> I don't understand what you mean by "open up".


i am sorry...my english are very bad

i means the solid top wood pass on age can get better sound?
just keep playing the guitar the sound will become good? how different between


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes, just keep playing.

As I said, cedar tops generally stay sounding the same, spruce tops will mellow with time. That is a pretty general statement though. It can also be said that everything changes over time.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Others have asked this same question. You might find the link interesting and helpful.

Will cedar tops open up as much as spruce tops - Classical Guitar


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

If you want to compare the sound of your guitar the best thing you can do would be to bring it to a guitar store with a good selection and directly compare it.

I have owned my Yamaha 441S for like 13 years and it sounds the same to me as the day I bought or if it sounds different it was so gradual I haven't noticed.

I wouldn't be expecting your guitar to suddenly sound different anytime soon.


----------



## mindwave (Dec 30, 2019)

I haven't played any Gibson cedar guitar I like much either. A couple have sounded decent but compared to the dozens of other brands and guitars, what's the point? Don't think I'd ever see myself getting a maple guitar or a Gibson acoustic.


----------



## nman (Sep 14, 2019)

I had a Taylor 514C for a few years and though it looked beautiful, it never really sounded great to me so I traded for a Martin GCPA4 which is a "keeper".


----------

